# Holy 1/25 Batmobile Batman!!!



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Just picked this up from my Local Hobby Shop fellas!!!


----------



## willieace128 (Jul 22, 2009)

Sweeeet!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

"Holy Bat Poop Batman".


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

now thats cool,in fact must have even though its snap together,thats the Batmobile I remember watching not those new fangled ones


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

So how long has Polar Lights been making kits anyway, Or how long have they been in business that is, I love some of there stuff, Not this one really, But I'm sure it has its place, But some of there other stuff is GREAT, they are some of my most prized kits really....



Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

looks like this kit has been around for quit some time here, check this article out on this kit, the *Polar Lights Model: 1966 Batmobile Snap Kit Update*, so this tell me this complain has been around, AT LEST this long anyway..



http://www.batmobilehistory.com/ser...ts-Models-1966-Batmobile-Snap-Kit-Update.html





Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

I think thats brand new,the 32nd scale was out before but not 25th scale,I honestly don't know how long they have been selling kits but it been quite a while I'm thinking at least 10 years maybe more


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah I did a little research dude, but didn't come up with much my self, I'm sure someone out here knows more then there saying, guess we will wait around to see if any one might say something more here about the company, Don't care about this Snap kit really like I said, but the company anyway. I don't know about any of these guys, But if Chris of Pete, Or someone like that shows up here, THEY WILL KNOW, with out a doubt that... I'm sure there not just a Flash In The Pan Company anyway, and Like I said Some of my best kits are From Polar Lights, and they are all killer ones as well, maybe not old, BUT NICE NONE THE LESS....I like most everything they make my self.....Anyway Thinks for the response 440, your always out there with at lest some real knowledge to add in, and that's OUT STANDING DUDE..





Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

I was just thinking about it some more and kinda remember their first kits were figures then dragsters with monster themes i'm now thinking middle 90s,then things got good with the vintage funnycars and stockcars,also a few muscle cars some of them are pretty hard to find nowdays and they don't seem to reissue them much


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Very nice... I have the smaller one... the one that came in the collector's tin.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ian Anderson said:


> Yeah I did a little research dude, but didn't come up with much my self, I'm sure someone out here knows more then there saying, guess we will wait around to see if any one might say something more here about the company, Don't care about this Snap kit really like I said, but the company anyway. I don't know about any of these guys, But if Chris of Pete, Or someone like that shows up here, THEY WILL KNOW, with out a doubt that... I'm sure there not just a Flash In The Pan Company anyway, and Like I said Some of my best kits are From Polar Lights, and they are all killer ones as well, maybe not old, BUT NICE NONE THE LESS....I like most everything they make my self.....Anyway Thinks for the response 440, your always out there with at lest some real knowledge to add in, and that's OUT STANDING DUDE..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Polar Lights was bought out by Round 2. the same company that is making the 1/350 TOS enterprise


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

For the history of PL all you have to do is check out this HobbyTalk thread http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=143078


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I will do that Al, thinks for the heads up,...and thinks as well jaws,...

Ian


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

So, Paul....Make with the pics!

Steve


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

is it done yet?


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

....lol...You know guys, There is something funny going on here I think, I mean he posted this two days ago now, and WE ALL RAN WITH IT, like a fish on a hook at that point...lol...Now he as not said Another Word About It ?????, 
I mean did he just wont us to know HE BOUGHT ONE HERE, ?...lol...Or is there more to this story, IF SO I will alert the media there is more to come.......lol......
Hey Paul, WHATS UP DUDE ?, are you going to do more here, or can we call go home now, My feet are getting sore from standing out here all this time,..Kick us a bone or something,...lol..
I mean, ........"Holy Bat Wings Robin"...




Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I mean, I'm not A well man dude, "CANT YOU SEE THAT", I'm Bit Crazy In The Head, And If I stay here any longer, I'm going to be arrested for vagrancy, "FOR SURE",......
What Happened Buddy, did the Joker Steal your cat tong, "DID I SAY THAT RIGHT", or is it, Did the dog steal the cats tong !, ...I can never remember how that goes,..lol......lol,..... 
TO LATE, I HERE SIRENS COMING NOW, I'm booken it Guys, CHEESE IT EVERYONE !!!!, here comes the fuzz...




Ian "The Joker" Anderson


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ian, Drop it. it's just another stroke...

Steve


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

...lol.....Yeah, I agree, I was just haven't fun with it is all,...
It Gets pretty slow around here sometimes, as you can tell when post like this entertain me,..lol......NO WORRIES HERE STEVE....lol





Ian


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Great Kit.....!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

great job , Here is a link to my Batmobile. I am doing all of them from TV to the movies.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3807306#post3807306


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

jaws62666 said:


> great job , Here is a link to my Batmobile. I am doing all of them from TV to the movies.
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3807306#post3807306


 
Yep! I saw it brother:thumbsup:Awesome work as well!!

It's a great Kit!!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

There you go dude, Very clean build as well,...So The Cat Didn't get your Tongue after all....I dont know what a cat would even do with one anyway.....Silly Cat, Tongues are for people...
Unless its a Cat tongue, then I guess he could use it,....lol....





Ian


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

steve123 said:


> Ian, Drop it. it's just another stroke...
> 
> Steve


 
Just what is this supposed to mean??

A fellow HobbyTalker just pointed this out to me..


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

What I meant was, I thought you were teasing us with the kit photoshoped on your table. Or, that you had gotten a super early one and was warned not to show anymore shots. Nothing evil.
I always read all the posts that way little birds don't have to do it for me.

Steve


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

steve123 said:


> What I meant was, I thought you were teasing us with the kit photoshoped on your table. Or, that you had gotten a super early one and was warned not to show anymore shots. Nothing evil.
> I always read all the posts that way little birds don't have to do it for me.
> 
> Steve


No..Just didn't have time to build it up straight off...Sorry for the inconvience, wasn't meant to be a tease in any way:thumbsup:

Good for you always reading all the posts..And you know, I'll just have to see what I can do about those little birds

Have a great day!!!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I din't think it was anything but fun, Paul. I want one too!

Steve


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks great. Saw the box in the store a few days ago. Was surprised at how great the finish was, and the gloss. Kicking myself for picking up the re-release of the aurora kit, which is still sitting in the box. I like building kits obviously, but when you can get a nice model like this, with a nice finish and decent painted figures for such a low price...
Rob


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

robster94gt said:


> Looks great. Saw the box in the store a few days ago. Was surprised at how great the finish was, and the gloss. Kicking myself for picking up the re-release of the aurora kit, which is still sitting in the box. I like building kits obviously, but when you can get a nice model like this, with a nice finish and decent painted figures for such a low price...
> Rob


It's a GREAT Model!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Who cares if it's a Snap together, or pre painted(Only the modeling snobs!!)

The Finish is awesome as well as the pinstriping


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

While my favorite Batmobile is the '89 Keatonmobile I do like the '66 version as well. With the body painted and already pinstripped I'll definately pick one of these up. Great pics.

Never had an interest in the re-pop of the 1/32 kit that R2 put out. Just too out of proportion for me. But this new 1/25 with a near perfectly shapped body? Yeah, I'm getting one.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey Paul, how much painting/foil did you do on the kit? I notice on mine that the windshield doesn't have the silver striping/outline. Planning to start mine today. Like you I couldn't care less whether it's snap, glue, or put together with cosmic rays from the utility belt. It's a wonderful kit at a great price. I built the Aurora re-pop and will happily build the glue version when it comes out. As long as we waited for some version of the 66 Batmobile, we now have an abundance of riches.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

PF Flyer said:


> Hey Paul, how much painting/foil did you do on the kit? I notice on mine that the windshield doesn't have the silver striping/outline. Planning to start mine today. Like you I couldn't care less whether it's snap, glue, or put together with cosmic rays from the utility belt. It's a wonderful kit at a great price. I built the Aurora re-pop and will happily build the glue version when it comes out. As long as we waited for some version of the 66 Batmobile, we now have an abundance of riches.


 
I painted basically everything that wasn't painted!!lol!

It's a great Kit and goes together like a dream...Probably going to use bare metal foil for the windsheilds!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

beatlepaul said:


> I painted basically everything that wasn't painted!!lol!
> 
> It's a great Kit and goes together like a dream...Probably going to use bare metal foil for the windsheilds!


I used bare metal foil on the windows and for the roll dash


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Mine's on the Modeling Forum. Ended up painting just about everything. Only used decals on the fire extinguisher and the license plate, neither of which show up real well unless you look at just the right angle!!!! I thought the fit was good, but for the life of me, I can't see why you put in clear head and taillights to be pretty much obscured by the grill--assuming, of course, that I did it right. Ha!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

My WIP with a few mods.............


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Was the real car ever seen with headlights on? I know we saw the "jet exhaust" and the flashing beacon. But headlights? You know because I will have to light this!


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

If memory serves, retractable and/or "hidden" headlights were becoming the rage during that era. (I'm not a car buff, but I think Corvettes had them starting in about 63 or 64.) Maybe these were designed with that in mind, with a retractable grill or something....Perhaps one of the local bat-experts can answer. Great mods, falcon. Look forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

robiwon said:


> Was the real car ever seen with headlights on? I know we saw the "jet exhaust" and the flashing beacon. But headlights? You know because I will have to light this!


Does this help?
-Jim


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The headlights of the Futura were coverd with black mesh and were not lit on the show.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm picking one up today if the hobby shop has them. I will definately light the beacon with a flashing red LED as well as some dash lights. I will also do the afterbunner like I did on my '89 Batmobile. I'm just wondering if I should light the headlights and/or the front amber lenses? I think lighting just the amber lenses would look cool, like bat eyes.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

They're called the Bat Rays,and yes they were lit and used on the show.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I picked one up today. See comments on the kit in the review thread elsewhere on the boards. I wont be lighting this kit.


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

I want me one of these.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I believe the clear headlight and tail light lenses will be part of a premium glue kit that will include photo etched grills. Also if you noticed the underside of the snap version shows the jet turbine engine and associated exhaust ducts. The glue kit will have the Ford V8 as in the actual car which was based on the Lincoln Futura concept car. You have no idea how many people actually thought the real car was powered by a jet engine. I just finished mine and also used Bare Metal foil for all the chrome details and glass framing.


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

I just ordered one today from Ebay can't wait to get it.


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

Now all we need is a good 1/25 scale Black Beauty to round out the collection.


----------

